# Adding a new bathroom outlet



## DrDave (Dec 30, 2009)

I am re-modeling a hall bathroom that previously had no outlets.  Can I just replace the light switch (which is only 20" from the vanity top) with a new switch/outlet combo or must I make new outlets near the mirrors and if so, where to put them (top? bottom? side?)


----------



## JoeD (Dec 30, 2009)

It depends on how the switch is wired and what else is on the circuit. The switch could be a switch loop with no neutral.
Bathroom receptacles are required to be 20 amp circuit with only bathroom stuff on them. Since this is a modification you must meet the current code. So if the circuit is less than 20 amps or there are other items that are outside the bathroom on the circuit then you can't do it. You need to run a new circuit from the panel.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 30, 2009)

I was wandering about that also.  How do you know how many amps are on the circuit & if anything else is on that circuit ?  I guess I could look at my panel thingie, I have an old fashioned circuit breaker w/ screw in amps...  I think they are all 30 amps though.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 31, 2009)

If your panel thingie is over amped...you have an issue.

Your "fuse panel" should not have all the same green 30 amp fuses in the panel. The reason folks use the higher amped fuse is they keep blowing...this creates a nusiance when your blow dryer keeps killing the power in the bathroom, leaving you in the dark.

My suggestion is to get a licenced electrician in there to change your fuses to curcuit breakers. I know this is a DIY group, but some things need to be done by licenced folks with the right thingie tools.

I know it has been that way for 50 years ...that's what they always tell me before the fire burns the house down.:help:


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 31, 2009)

[HTML





> ]My suggestion is to get a licenced electrician in there to change your fuses to curcuit breakers. I know this is a DIY group, but some things need to be done by licenced folks with the right thingie tools.[/HTML]


That's some major mooooola  right there.  I'll probably just stick with no outlet in the bathroom.  It's a half bath & my hair dryer's in the full bath.   But my husband has to charge his toothbrush & razor somewhere else in the house- usually in my way in the kitchen...


----------



## Adk (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope his razor and tooth brush does not pop a fuse!
Yeah, you can put a switch and an outlet together. Go get a wiring book and read it from cover to cover first. Lowes or Home Depot. Then think about tackling the job.
It's not rocket science. 

If you plan on living in this house until you DIE get the house converted from fuse to breakers.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 31, 2009)

You still need to verify the proper fuses are installed. All general purpose receptacle and lighting circuits in your house should have 15 amp fuses in them. If you find the fuses are blowing then you need to be aware and use less items on the circuit.


----------



## Superpack (Jan 5, 2010)

If you have as a minimum your one twenty (20) amp bathroom container on a bathroom circuit, the way I read things is that you can choose additional containers off anything circuit you want. Functionally, I'm not sure how that will work out for the tenant. They won't essentially know which one is the "bathroom circuit" and which one is on with other material. You know good and well that they're going to plug their hairdryer into the receptalce that you installed off the other nearby circuit; probably the one that does a couple window air conditioners too.

Best Regards,


----------

